# Zeilenvorschub aus einer Textdatei rausnehmen



## Dana (18. Jul 2007)

Hallo Freunde,

ich aus einer Testdatei, die ich aus einer JTextArea lese, den Zeilenvorschub  raus zu nehmen. Ist so was möglich??

Danke

```
protected void leseText( filename)
 {
    File file = new File(filename);
       try {
          // FileReader zum Lesen aus Datei
          FileReader fr = new FileReader(file);
          // char-Array als Puffer fuer das Lesen. Die
          char[] temp = new char[(int) file.length()];
           // Lesevorgang
          fr.read(temp);
         // Umwandlung des char-Arrays in einen String
          gelesen = new String(temp);
          fr.close();
       } catch (FileNotFoundException e1)
       {
          // die Datei existiert nicht
          me.fehlerDialog(frame,"Datei nicht gefunden:\n "+file);

       } catch (IOException e2) {
          // andere IOExceptions abfangen.
          e2.printStackTrace();
       }
 }
```


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

string = string.replaceAll("\n","");


----------



## Dana (18. Jul 2007)

es hat geklappt danke. Und Wie sieht mit Zeilenumbruch aus


----------



## DP (18. Jul 2007)

replace.all(System.getProperty("line.separator"), "");


----------



## Dana (18. Jul 2007)

Wenn ich  
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll(System.getProperty("line.separator"), ""); auch ohne
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll("\n","");
macht er trotzdem den Zeilenumbruch weg


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

was genau willst du denn? vorhin wars du doch zufrieden mit \n?
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll("\r",""); 
gibts auch noch


----------



## Dana (18. Jul 2007)

Ich habe eine Textdatei, die ständig geändert wird.
Sehr häufig sind viele kleine Rechtecke drin, oder viele unnötige (Inter, Zeilenvorschub..)
Diese will ich  wegmachen, quasi den Text aufräumen


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

besteht noch eine Frage?


----------



## Dana (18. Jul 2007)

jaaaaaa bitte, wie kann ich diese Rechtecke weg machen?? ich glaube die sind "carriage return"


----------



## SlaterB (18. Jul 2007)

dann verwende doch einen der drei genannten Befehle oder was ist an denen schlecht?
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll("\r",""); 
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll("\n",""); 
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll(System.getProperty("line.separator"), ""); 

oder auch
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll("\n\r","\n"); 
gelesen = gelesen.replaceAll("\r\n","\n");


----------



## Dana (18. Jul 2007)

Danke es hat geklappt. Ich hoffe auch, dass Hansa meister wird :wink:


----------



## mikachu (18. Jul 2007)

```
String neu = "";
for( int i = 0; i < gelesen.length(); ++i )
{
    char c = gelesen.charAt( i );
    if( c < 32 ) c = '';
    neu += Character.toString( c );
}
gelesen = neu;
```

...das mit den kästchen, oder wie du das genannt hast, sind die nicht-zeichenbaren zeichen des ASCII-alphabets mit einem Wert < 32...

#edit 1:
 :autsch: wollte mal senf dazu geben  :lol:


----------

